# Brauch ich einen Filter und welchen?



## Teichforum.info (4. Mai 2003)

*Wer hat Bitterlinge und Molchlarven in seinem Teich?*

Hallo an alle,
wer kann mir ggf. berichten, doch allem zum Trotz beides im Teich zu haben. Also Bitterlinge und Molchlarven ( schon klar das , daß letztes Jahr gewesen sein muß, denn noch laichen die __ Molche ja grad erst ab)
Besten Dank vorab
Melli


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Mai 2003)

*Wer hat Bitterlinge und Molchlarven in seinem Teich?*

Hallo an alle,
wer kann mir ggf. berichten, doch allem zum Trotz beides im Teich zu haben. Also Bitterlinge und Molchlarven ( schon klar das , daß letztes Jahr gewesen sein muß, denn noch laichen die __ Molche ja grad erst ab)
Besten Dank vorab
Melli


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Mai 2003)

*Wer hat Bitterlinge und Molchlarven in seinem Teich?*

Hallo an alle,
wer kann mir ggf. berichten, doch allem zum Trotz beides im Teich zu haben. Also Bitterlinge und Molchlarven ( schon klar das , daß letztes Jahr gewesen sein muß, denn noch laichen die __ Molche ja grad erst ab)
Besten Dank vorab
Melli


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2003)

Hallo Melli

Ich hab __ Molche, Goldfische, __ Frösche und ich glaub auch einen __ Bitterling in meinem Teich. Goldies, Frösche und Molche verstehen sich gut (Kam noch keine Beschwerde und die viecher vermehren sich auch). Bei Bitterlingen hab ich keine Ahnung, glaub aber daß es da keine Probleme geben wird.

Gruß Tobias


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2003)

Hallo Melli

Ich hab __ Molche, Goldfische, __ Frösche und ich glaub auch einen __ Bitterling in meinem Teich. Goldies, Frösche und Molche verstehen sich gut (Kam noch keine Beschwerde und die viecher vermehren sich auch). Bei Bitterlingen hab ich keine Ahnung, glaub aber daß es da keine Probleme geben wird.

Gruß Tobias


----------



## peha (5. Jan. 2005)

Hi,

bin ganz frisch hier und habe im Moment ein paar Probleme mit meinen Teichen zu lösen. Ich hoffe, Ihr könnt mir helfen.
Ich habe mehrere kleine Teiche am Hang, über Bachlauf und einen gut halbmeterhohen Wasserfall in einen Kreislauf eingebunden.
Die Teiche sind unterschiedlich groß und tief und bis auf dem obersten ohne Fischbesatz. (Gesamtvolumen ca. 15 m³)
Dieser letzte wurde im letzten Herbst oben am Hang, teilweise mit Stützmauer extra für die Fischli angelegt. Er ist ca. 10 m² groß, durchschnittlich einen halben Meter tief, hat aber in der Mitte ein "Loch" von 1,50 Durchmesser und genauso tief. (Volumen ca. 6 m³)
In diesem Teich befinden sich 4 kleinere Koi und eine Handvoll Goldfische.
Der Kreislauf wird durch eine kräftige Schmutzwasserpumpe in Gang gehalten. Filter habe ich bisher keinen.
Nachgespeist wird Teilweise durch Regenwasserzulauf und Brunnenwasser.

Mein Problem:
Die Fische hatten den ganzen Sommer über immer wieder offene Wunden an allen möglichen Stellen, die nur sehr schlecht bis gar nicht verheilen.
Ich habe auch schon ein paar verloren.
Auch Behandlungen mit Omnipur haben nicht geholfen.

Messungen haben ergeben:
PH 8; Nitrat ca. 10 mg; Nitrit unter 0,3 mg; aber Ammonium/Ammoniak ca. 0,25 mg
Teilwasserwechsel mit Leitungswasser hat auch keine Veränderung gebracht, hat auch pH 8, ebenso wie das Brunnenwasser.

Ich führe die schlechte Verfassung der Fische auf die hohen pH und Ammonium-Werte zurück.

*Kann ein Filter hier Abhilfe schaffen?*

Aufgrund von Platzmangel am Hang kann ich einen Filter nicht oberhalb der Wasserfläche aufstellen. Ich denke da an einen Druckfilter, den ich hinter der Stützmauer verstecken kann.
Aber lohnt sich die Anschaffung eines -teureren- Druckfilters mit Rückspülfunktion? Wer hat damit Erfahrung?

Mein Mann ist skeptisch bezüglich des Pflegeaufwands.
Wie oft muß der Filter -bei gut einlaufenem System- gereinigt werden?
Und welche Filtergröße brauche ich überhaupt? Funktionieren nicht die anderen Teiche (ges. 9 m³) auch als Filter?

Bin im Moment ziemlich ratlos.
Ich würde ja gerne noch ein paar Koi einsetzen, aber solange ich diese Krankheiten nicht im Griff habe, traue ich mich nichts mehr einzusetzen. 
Ich hoffe, Ihr könnt mir ein paar Tips geben.

Grüße
Petra


----------



## Jürgen (5. Jan. 2005)

Hallo Petra,

als erstes einmal das Wichtigste vorneweg. Für einen "Filter" sehe ich bislang keine Notwendigkeit. Die von dir beschriebenen Wasserwerte sind durchaus im grünen Bereich. Allerdings musst du mir noch erklären womit dieses Werte von dir ermittelt wurden. Auch fehlt mir für eine weitere Bewertung noch die Karbonathärte (KH) und der O2-Gehalt, jeweils am frühen Morgen und späten Abend des gleichen Tages gemessen. 

Was nun die Fische betrifft, so läßt sich bislang feststellen, dass deren Probleme nicht auf die bislang im Raum stehenden Wasserwerte zurückzuführen sind. Keiner der Werte ist auch nur im Ansatz als "kritisch" zu betrachten.

Dennoch gilt es zu ergründen warum du überhaupt Nitrit und Ammoniak/Ammonium hast messen können. Die paar Fische sollten in den vorhandenen etwa 15m³ Wasser bei entsprechender Bepflanzung keinen dieser Werte hervorrufen können. Bis auf Nitrat müsste alles andere in einem für dich nicht nachweisbaren Bereich sein. Nun schreibst du jedoch, dass du bereits mit Omnipur einen Schuss ins Blaue gewagt hast, was jedoch offensichtlich nicht zum Erfolg führte. Omnipur setzt sich überwiegend aus antiseptischen Wirkkomponenten zusammen, ist also mehr oder weniger ein Desinfektionsmittel. Solche Mittel bekämpfen somit, da keine Selektion möglich ist, alles bakterielle im Teich und somit auch die gewollten Bakterienstämme. Je nach Dosierung plättet man damit wunderbar alles was man im Teich braucht. Sogar bis hin zu den Pflanzen.

Beschreibe diese offenen Stellen bitte einmal etwas genauer. Können diese auch durch eine Verletzung hervorgerufen worden sein? D.h., befindet sich eventuell etwas im Teich an dem sich die Fische solch eine Verletzung zuziehen können? 

Sollte dem nicht so sein, kommen in erster Linie parasitäre Probleme in betracht, die oftmals eine bakterielle Geschichte nach sich ziehen. Sind Koi und Goldfische gleichermaßen davon betroffen?    

Alles in allem wäre es sehr hilfreich wenn du zu deiner Anlage entsprechende Bilder nachreichen könntest. Du weißt sicher auch, Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte   Du kannst diese dann auch gleich als bleibende Einrichtung unter deinem Profil in deine Galery packen.

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Annett (5. Jan. 2005)

Hallo Petra,

erstmal [glow=red:68f2f2e078]_Herzlich Willkommen__[/glow:68f2f2e078]_ hier im Forum!



Die Wasserwerte klingen wirklich nicht sooo toll.... 
Aber viel wichtiger als ein Filter sind Pflanzen, die dem Wasser die Stickstoffverbindungen entziehen... nur durch Pflanzenwachstum bekommst du diese Werte nach unten korrigiert!

Ich finde es gut, dass du, solange die anderen Fische krank sind, keine weiteren einsetzt!! 
Sie würden sich mit ziemlich hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auch anstecken... und die Wasserwerte werden durch mehr Fische auch nicht besser...
Koi sind sehr starke Futtervertilger.. und dem entsprechend scheiden sie auch wieder viele Exkremente aus... 
Ich denke, du hast mit den 4Koi die jetzt im Teich sind, und den Goldis (die vermehren sich garantiert..) genug in Deinem Teich, denn nutzen können die Fische ja nur den obersten Teich, oder? 
Die Koi werden noch wachsen und wollen sich dann trotzdem noch bewegen können!

Zu Deiner Filterfrage werden sich die Experten sicherlich noch zu Wort melden... Mit einem Druckfilter kann ich nicht dienen, was ich an Teichnik im und am Teich habe kannst Du ja in meinem Profil nachlesen.  

Falls noch Fragen sind, immer raus damit


----------



## olafkoi (5. Jan. 2005)

Hi peha
Wilkommen im Forum 

Wunden und Stellen haben verschiedene Auslöser zur Folge.
1. Schlechte Wasserwerte.
2. Parasitären Befall
3. Mechanische Verletzungen

Zu. 1. Koi sind Karpfen und für diese liegen die Idealwerte bei Nitrit 0,025 ,Ammonium bei 0,02 mg/l PH 7,5-8,0 KH 6-8 °dH
Zu. 2. Hast du schon mal prüfen lassen od deine Koi von Parasiten befallen sind ? Paras Schädigen die Haut und verursachen Löcher und rote Stellen. Hast du ein Wetzen oder Scheuern deiner Koi gesehen ?
Kannst mal Bilder von den Koi einstellen?
Zu. 3. Hab Ihr Scharfe gegenstände im Teich oder Steine.

Zu deiner Filterfrage ist es schwer pauschalisiert zu Antworten. Aufgrund deiner Beschreibung der Teich "Anlage" in mehreren Treppen !? mit Pflanzenbewuchs ? 

Du siehst es gibt viele Fragen / Möglichkeiten um eine direkte Antwort geben zu können. Teile uns einfach ein Paar Details mehr mit !
Am besten Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte   

[glow=red:912e3ff1f7]Bitte Keine Medikamente oder Mittel in den Teich vor der Klärung deines Problems.[/glow:912e3ff1f7]

Würde mich freuen wenn du was von dir hören läst   

Gruß 
Olaf


----------



## Thorsten (5. Jan. 2005)

Hallo Petra,

muss mich meinen "Vorschreibern" anschließen...ein paar Infos mehr wären nicht schlecht.  

Aber, schau doch mal hier rein...

http://forum2.tommis-page.de/viewtopic.php?t=221


----------



## Jürgen (5. Jan. 2005)

Hallo Olaf,

wenn auch sonst alles stimmig ist, aber hierbei:



> Zu. 1. Koi sind Karpfen und für diese liegen die Idealwerte bei Nitrit 0,025 ,Ammonium bei 0,02 mg/l PH 7,5-8,0 KH 6-8 °dH


kann ich dir nicht komplett zustimmen.

Beim Nitrit interessiert mehr der Anteil salpetriger Säure und beim Ammonium der Anteil des Ammoniak. Was an Nitrit <1mg/l und beim *Ammoniak* <0,02mg/l ist, entspricht dem idealen Bereich. Siehe Schreckenbach.

MFG..Jürgen


----------



## peha (5. Jan. 2005)

Danke für Eure schnellen Antworten.

Bilder kann ich Euch leider im Moment nicht bieten, die Fische kommen z.Zt. nicht so nah an die Oberfläche, aber ich werde morgen mal ein "Luftbild" machen, damit Ihr Euch die Sache vorstellen könnt.

An den Koi hab ich zum Glück noch keine Wunden gesehen, aber die meisten Goldis / __ Shubunkin haben irgendwo offene Stellen. Das sind z.T.  weiße Flecken oder Ränder an den Flossen, richtige Löcher in den Flanken oder am Maul, aber keine Geschwüre.
 Bei den herausgefischten "Leichen" waren es teilweise richtig große, tiefe Löcher. Nach __ Parasiten sieht es eigentlich nicht aus, auch kein Ichtyo oder ähnliches. Mechanische Verletzungen würde ich auch ausschließen, es sind keine scharfkantigen Steine im Teich.(Bodengrund Kies, an den Rändern relativ abgerundete Knollensteine.)
Zu den Pflanzen:
In diesem Fischteich ist die Bepflanzung noch nicht so üppig, ist ja erst ein Jahr alt, aber es sind sowohl einige Unterwasserpflanzen als auch Flachwasserpfl. vorhanden. Die anderen Teiche sind schon ca. 10 Jahre alt und entsprechend dicht bewachsen.
Die Wassertests hab ich mit Tröpfchentests von Tetra gemacht. Ist  ja alles gängiges Aquarienzubehör. Karbonathärte werd ich morgen mal testen, da müsste ich vom Aquarium auch noch was haben.
Aber wie soll ich denn den Sauerstoffgehalt messen ohne teures Testgerät?  
Alles in allem kann ich mir wie Jürgen schon geschrieben hat, die Ursache nicht richtig erklären. Tatsache ist aber, daß mir schon einige Fische kaputtgegangen sind, obwohl sie normalerweise auch gut gefressen haben.
Ich werd mich morgen mit Bildern wieder melden

Grüße
Petra


----------



## peha (6. Jan. 2005)

*Bilder*

Hallo,
hab mal 2 Bilder gemacht, damit Ihr eine Vorstellung habt.
Der Höhenunterschied zw. oberster und unterster Teichoberfläche ist ca. 3,5 m.
Die Fische kommen im Moment nicht aus der Tiefe des Lochs heraus.
Ich muß noch dazu sagen, daß jetzt im Winter der Kreislauf nicht läuft.
Mein Mann wollte nicht riskieren, daß die Pumpe und Leitungen einfrieren.
Die gemessenen Wasserwerte waren von vorgestern aus dem Fischteich.

Grüße
Petra


----------



## olafkoi (6. Jan. 2005)

Hallo Petra

Schönen Teich haste da...
Ein Faktor für deine Wassertwerte sind die Bäume und Sträucher neben deinem Teich. Nadeln und Laub fallen im Herbst in den Teich und sinken zu boden. Durch natürliche Zersetzung entstehen Abbauprodukte.
Deine Pflanzen stellen im Winter ihren Nährstoffbedarf auf ein minimum ein bei kälter werden des Wassers. Die Fotosynthese wird ebenfalls reduziert sodas keine bzw nur wenige Nähstoffe aufgenommen werden.
Ich tippe darauf das du im Sommer "keine schlechte Wasserwerte" hast?!

Du solltest dir überlegen ob du deinen Teich im Sommer "natürlich" durch deine Pflanzen Filtern läst und im Winter einen Kl. Filter betreibst.

Wasserumwälzung ist im Winter wichtig, aber bitte das Wasser nicht aus dem "Tiefenbereich" holen sondern aus dem oberen drittel.
Deine Fischis kommen nicht aus dem Tiefenbereich da dort das Wasser "wärmer" ist als im oberen Bereich.

Zu deinen Stellen am Maul und der Flossen (Löchern) kann man pauschal nichts sagen. Der erste Gedanke ist es handelt sich um eine Bakterielle sache die unbedingt der Klärung bedarf. 

Gruß Olaf


----------



## peha (7. Jan. 2005)

Hi,
ich habe als Sofortmaßnahme erst mal die Pumpe in den oberen Teich gehängt, um die Sauerstoffversorgung zu verbessern. 
Ist ja zur Zeit kein Problem mit dem Frost.
Zusätzlich hat mein Mann das daneben liegende Regenfallrohr angezapft, um den Teich im Winter mit etwas frischem und saurem Wasser zu versorgen. Im Sommer läuft das Regenwasser über einen Kanal in die unteren beiden Teiche.
@Olaf
Nadeln und Laub sind eigentlich kaum drin.
Im Sommer waren die Wasserwerte genauso. Nachdem ich an irgendeiner noch nicht gefundenen Stelle im Kreislauf immer Wasser verliere, wird regelmäßig mit Brunnenwasser nachgespeist, welches ja auch einen pH-Wert von 8 hat. (der Brunnen ist übrigens versteckt neben dem unteren Teich, wir haben einen sehr hohen Grundwasserspiegel)
Deshalb läuft die Pumpe auch immer nur zeitweise über den Tag verteilt, um noch größere Wasserverluste zu vermeiden.

Das mit der bakteriellen "Verseuchung" ist auch mein Eindruck, nur jetzt sind wir wieder bei der anfänglichen Gretchenfrage:
Was kann ich dagegen machen?

Grüße
Petra


----------



## Jürgen (7. Jan. 2005)

Hi Petra,

ihr habt da ne Menge Steine im und am Teich. Woher stammen die und was für welche sind das denn?

Welche Nitrit- und Ammoniumwerte hat denn das Brunnenwasser?

Woher bezieht ihr das Brunnenwasser, also in was für einem Gebiet wohnt ihr? Landwirtschaftlich genutzt oder Wohngebiet? Welche Tiefe hat der Brunnen?


Fische reagieren auf pathogene Bakterien meist nur dann, wenn etwas anderes nicht stimmt. Wenn sie z.B. von __ Parasiten oder ihrem Lebensraum gestresst sind. Daher kann man eher davon ausgehen, dass eine mögliche bakterielle Geschichte sekundär ist.

Kannst du denn nicht mit einem dieser Fische mal bei einem TA vorbei fahren? Immerhin sind ja schon ein paar der Fische eingegangen.

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## peha (8. Jan. 2005)

Hallo Jürgen,

die Steine im/am Teich sind überwiegend Kalkknollensteine. Sind "Findlinge" aus dem Wald.
Wir wohnen am Rand einer Wassererfassungszone, in der Nähe eines Flusses. Ringsum praktisch nur Wiesengrund, der 2-3 mal im Jahr abgemäht wird. Gedüngt wird normalerweise kaum.
Der Brunnen ist ca. 2 m tief, der Grundwasserspiegel liegt bei 1-1,5 m Tiefe, je nach Wetterlage. 

Hab heute noch mal ne umfangreiche Wasseranalyse gemacht.
Das Brunnenwasser hat folgende Werte:

pH 7,5,          GH 24 - 25 dH,          KH 18 - 19 dH
Nitrit unter 0,3 mg/l
Nitrat ca. 18 - 20 mg/l !!!!
Ammoniak/Ammonium  0 mg/l
Dieses Wasser wird im Sommer aber die Hauptnachfüllquelle sein!

Für den oberen Teich kann ich im Moment etwas Entwarnung geben.
Nachdem ich vorgestern ein Drittel Wasserwechsel mit Leitungswasser (nur im Fischteich) und gestern die Pumpe in Gang gesetzt habe, scheinen die Fische sich etwas wohler zu fühlen. Fotografieren lassen sie sich nicht und rausfangen will ich sie nicht unbedingt, wenn es nicht nötig ist.
Es scheinen im Moment aber nur 2 Goldfische kleinere Wunden am Maul bzw. Flossen zu haben. Sind aber agil.
Alle anderen scheinen in Ordnung zu sein. (Die Koi sind übrigens auch noch nicht größer als Goldf.)
Ich denke, es ist erstmal wichtig, die Grundbedingungen zu verbessern.

Das Wasser im Fischteich hatte heute folgende Werte:
pH 8,        GH 9 dH,      KH 7 dH
Nitrat ca. 10 mg/l
Nitrit unter 0,3 mg/l
Ammoniak/Ammonium  0 mg/l
(Zum Vergleich Leitungswasser: GH 10, KH 11, pH auch 8, sonst gleiche Werte)

Welche Möglichkeiten habe ich denn, die extremen Nitrat und Härtewerte des Brunnenwassers zu verbessern und auch die Ammoniakwerte langfristig in den Griff zu bekommen?
Wasserwechsel sollte ja eigentlich nur eine Notmaßnahme sein.
Wird für das ganze System auch etwas teuer mit Leitungswasser.
Das Brunnenwasser kostet mich praktisch nichts.

Ein schönes Wochenende
Grüße
Petra


----------



## Jürgen (9. Jan. 2005)

Grüß dich Petra,

allem Anschein nach wohnt ihr in einem Karstgebiet, denn euer Wasser ist sehr hart. Aber daran läßt sich nichts ändern. Auch am Nitratwert des Brunnenwassers nicht. Sehr hoch ist dieser übrigens nicht und da ihr lediglich Oberflächenwasser und kein "Grundwasser" aus dem Brunnen entnehmt, sind dieses Werte sogar noch vergleichsweise sehr gut. Ich habe es hier mit mehr als 300mg/l Nitrat im Brunnenwasser zu tun, was jedoch ebenfalls zu keinem Problemen führt.



> Welche Möglichkeiten habe ich denn, die extremen Nitrat und Härtewerte des Brunnenwassers zu verbessern und auch die Ammoniakwerte langfristig in den Griff zu bekommen?


Wie schon geschrieben, um das Nitrat musst du dir keinen Kopf machen. Die GH und KH scheint deinem Teich ebenfalls nichts auszumachen, denn dessen Werte sind diesbezüglich absolut im grünen Bereich. 

Was du in jedem Fall unterlassen solltest, sind größere Teilwasserwechsel mit Brunnenwasser. Dafür ist es nicht geeignet. Es eignet sich aber sehr wohl dafür ab und an etwas nachzufüllen und kleinere Wasserwechsel durchzuführen. Der Grund dieser Einschränkung ist in der hohen KH des Brunnenwassers zu sehen. Daraus ergibt sich ein CO2-Gehalt von etwa 20mg/l entgegen eines CO2-Gehaltes im Teich von ca. 1mg/l !!! 

Ein zu schneller Anstieg der KH kombiniert mit einer Reduzierung des pH und des damit verbundenen Anstieg des CO2-Gehaltes vertragen die Fische nicht. Es ist also besser öfter kleine Mengen auszutauschen oder nachzufüllen als zu warten und dann größere Mengen des Brunnenwassers auf einmal einzuleiten. Insofern sich nichts an den Werten des Brunnenwassers ändert, kannst du also auf Trinkwasser für den Teich verzichten.    



> Wasserwechsel sollte ja eigentlich nur eine Notmaßnahme sein.


Weit gefehlt. Permanente Teilwasserwechsel sind sehr wichtig. Wenn du immer nur Verdunstungsverluste ergänzt, erhöht sich der Salzgehalt (Salinität) des Teichwassers (die Salze verbleiben bei der Verdunstung im Rest-Wasser) immer mehr. Dieses macht man sich z.B. bei der Salzgewinnung aus Meerwasser zu nutze. Es ist also wichtig immer mal wieder kleine Mengen des Teichwassers auszutauschen. Notmaßnahmen werden meist erst dann fällig, wenn du das nicht tust.

All das läßt nun aber immer noch keine Rückschlüsse auf den Auslöser  der von dir beschriebenen Fischkrankheit zu. Welche Goldfische sind denn davon betroffen? Du hast auch __ Shubunkin erwähnt. Diese Art ist allem Anschein nach, wie Schleierschwänze und Kometen z.B. auch, etwas empfindlicher als der "normale" __ Goldfisch. Daher auch meine Frage.

Ich denke nicht, dass wir hier dieses Rätsel lösen können, denn die Ursachen sind sehr vielfältig. Im Grunde genommen können wir die momentanen Haltungsbedingungen jedoch ausschließen. Wie sieht es denn eigentlich mit der Temperatur in dem mit Fischen besetzten Teich aus? Habt ihr die mal gemessen? Auch in der Tiefe?

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## StefanS (10. Jan. 2005)

Hallo Petra,

ich stimme Jürgen zu: Die Nitratwerte des Brunnenwassers sind nicht "extrem". Mit diesem Wasser kannst Du Deinen Teich jeweils auffüllen. Wenn man ein Loch gräbt und Wasser sammelt sich dort, so handelt es sich in den seltensten Fällen um Grundwasser (das schwankt auch nicht mal eben so um 50 cm). Wenn Du Grundwasser willst, besteht die Alternative darin, einen tiefen Brunnen bohren zu lassen. Grundwasser ist zwar sauerstoffarm, aber wenig verunreinigt. Gegen erhöhte Nitratwerte (obwohl ich Deine wirklich nicht als besorgniserregend empfinde) hilft eine intensive Bepflanzung, ggf. in einem extra Becken, das ruhig vollständig zuwuchern kann.

Auch die KH scheint unkritisch zu sein bei 18 - 19 im Brunnen und nur 7 im Teich. Was mich allerdings wundert, ist, dass beim Leitungswasser die KH über der GH liegt - das kommt nur extrem selten vor. Bist Du sicher, dass da (und damit auch bei den anderen Messungen) kein Messfehler vorliegt ?

Ein paar Gedanken würde ich mir allerdings über die Nitrit- und Ammonium-/Ammoniak-Werte machen. Insbesondere letztere scheinen mir (wenn sich Jürgen mit seinen 0,*0*2 nicht vertippt hat auch nach dessen Meinung) unnötig hoch - der Einsatz eines Filters kann da durchaus Abhilfe schaffen. Aber ich bin kein Experte in Sachen Fische. Selbst nach meinen bescheidenen früheren Erfahrungen mit Fischen allerdings würde mir bei Deinen Bedingungen kein Grund einfallen, der zu dem von Dir beobachteten Krankheitsbild aufgrund der Wasserwerte führen könnte.

Hmmm, der grosse Teich verfügt ja nur über ein "Loch" von weniger als 2,7 m3 Inhalt. Der ausgedehnte, flache Bereich dürfte im "kalten" Winter (der ja jetzt auch in Deutschland nicht herrscht) von den Fischen nicht genutzt werden. Irgendwo habe ich einmal gelesen, dass die Bedingungen in solchen "Löchern" für Fische nicht gerade positiv sind und auch zur bedrohlichen Falle werden können. Dem scheint zu entsprechen, dass sich die Situation verbessert hat, seit Du das Wasser mit einer Pumpe durchmischst. Irgendwie werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass hier die Ursache liegt. Aber da müssen die "Wissenden" ran...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Jürgen (10. Jan. 2005)

Hallo Stefan,



			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> Insbesondere letztere scheinen mir (wenn sich Jürgen mit seinen 0,*0*2 nicht vertippt hat auch nach dessen Meinung) unnötig hoch


Der Ammoniakanteil liegt bei angenommenen 5°C und anhand der ursprünglich geposteten 0,25mg/l NH3/NH4 und einem pH von 8 bei etwa *0,003mg/l*. Also weit unter 0,02mg/l und somit im optimalen Bereich. Selbst eine Erwärmung auf 25°C würde die NH3-Konzentration nicht in fischtoxische Bereiche bringen. Ich gehe auch nicht davon aus, dass bei wärmeren Wassertemperaturen die NH3/NH4-Werte ansteigen. 

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Kurt (10. Jan. 2005)

Hallo!

Zum Satz von Stefan „Grundwasser ist zwar sauerstoffarm, aber wenig verunreinigt“ möchte ich doch etwas anführen:

auch Grundwasser zur Nachfüllung od. Austausch ist ‚mit Vorsicht zu genießen’.  Es gibt sehr viele Gegenden, in denen durch Überdüngung der Landwirtschaft eine Verwendung des Grundwassers zu enormen Problemen führen kann.
Ein Beispielfall aus meinem Bekanntenkreis belegt dies:  ihr inzwischen 3 Jahre alter Schwimmteich (300 m2)  wurde mit Grundwasser gefüllt und nachgefüllt und  hatte die ersten 2 Jahre enorme Probleme mit erhöhtem PH-Wert , daraus folgender Schwebalgenplage usw. Die ebenen Flächen in ihrem Tal werden intensiv landwirtschaftlich genutzt. Nach mehreren Messungen stellten sie dann auf Leitungswasser um. Seitdem hat sich die Lage merklich gebessert. 
Ich nehme an, dass es in Deutschland auch Gebiete gibt, in denen (wie bei uns in einigen Gegenden Ostösterreichs) durch Intensive Landwirtschaftliche Nutzung das Grundwasser für Teiche unbrauchbar gemacht wird (natürlich auch noch für andere Verwendungszwecke).   
Zu beachten ist sicher auch, daß Grundwasser oft von weither ‚strömt’  und somit Schadstoffe enthalten kann,  auch wenn in der näheren Umgebung alle ‚sauber’  sind!!!

Muß ja nicht unbedingt zutreffen, aber "Kontrolle ist besser".

MfG vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## StefanS (10. Jan. 2005)

Hallo Kurt,

unbestritten: Grundwasser kann auch verunreinigt werden/sein. Zumeist  ist seine Qualität jedoch wirklich nicht schlecht. Um durch Aufbereitung besseres Trinkwasser zu erhalten als Grundwasser bedarf schon erheblichen Aufwandes. Deshalb: Es mag durchaus sein, dass die Qualität des Badeteiches durch Grundwasser beeinträchtigt wurde.

Wenn ich solche Berichte lese, frage ich mich immer: War das nun *Grund*Wasser oder *Oberflächen*wasser, das bei intensiver landwirtschaftlicher Nutzung immer deutlich verunreinigter ist als das Grundwasser. Auch ich habe einen Brunnen von reichlich 10 Metern Tiefe - aber es ist natürlich Oberflächenwasser (übrigens mit durchaus ordentlicher Qualität) und kein Grundwasser. Auch bei einem zwei Jahre alten Teich besteht immer noch die Möglichkeit, dass zeitgleiche Ereignisse und keine Ursache/Wirkung Zusammenhänge vorliegen. Eher unwahrscheinlich allerdings, wenn das durch Messungen hinterlegt ist. Allerdings frage ich mich, wo der Zusammenhang zwischen pH-Wert und Algen bestehen soll. Hat man nicht auf Nitrat und Phosphat abgestellt ?

Was ich nur sagen will: Wenn man wirklich sein Wasser aus - was weiss ich - 30 Metern Tiefe holt, ist normalerweise die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch, keine erheblich schlechtere Wasserqualität als Trinkwasser zu fördern.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## peha (11. Jan. 2005)

Jürgen schrieb:
			
		

> Was du in jedem Fall unterlassen solltest, sind größere Teilwasserwechsel mit Brunnenwasser. Dafür ist es nicht geeignet. Es eignet sich aber sehr wohl dafür ab und an etwas nachzufüllen und kleinere Wasserwechsel durchzuführen.


ich habe ja schon geschrieben, daß uns irgendwo im Kreislauf Wasser verloren geht. Wir suchen schon ein paar Jahre, haben aber die entscheidende Stelle immer noch nicht gefunden.
Deshalb kann es schon mal sein, daß man 1-2 m³ Wasser nachfüllen muß, was ja dann einem Wechsel entspricht. In Summe ist das dann schon eine ordentliche Menge Brunnenwasser, die da nachgefüllt wird.


> Der Grund dieser Einschränkung ist in der hohen KH des Brunnenwassers zu sehen. Daraus ergibt sich ein CO2-Gehalt von etwa 20mg/l entgegen eines CO2-Gehaltes im Teich von ca. 1mg/l !!!
> 
> Ein zu schneller Anstieg der KH kombiniert mit einer Reduzierung des pH und des damit verbundenen Anstieg des CO2-Gehaltes vertragen die Fische nicht..


Könnte das der  Auslöser sein? Die Werte klaffen ja doch weit auseinander. Wie kann ich dann das Brunnenwasser entsprechend aufbereiten, daß es verträgliche Werte bekommt?
Die Werte im Fischteich sind zwar im Moment nach Wasserwechsel ok, das bezieht sich aber nicht auf das restl. System, da er z.Zt. ja isoliert ist. Und das ist ja ca. 2/3 des Wassersystems.


> Du hast auch __ Shubunkin erwähnt. Diese Art ist allem Anschein nach, wie Schleierschwänze und Kometen z.B. auch, etwas empfindlicher als der "normale" __ Goldfisch. Daher auch meine Frage...


Dahingerafft hat es bisher tatsächlich v.a. Shubunkin (eigene Vermehrung) und geschenkte Goldfische.



> Wie sieht es denn eigentlich mit der Temperatur in dem mit Fischen besetzten Teich aus? Habt ihr die mal gemessen? Auch in der Tiefe?


Die Wassertemperatur liegt z.Z. so bei 6-8°, in der Tiefe kann ichs leider nicht messen.


			
				Stefan schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwo habe ich einmal gelesen, dass die Bedingungen in solchen "Löchern" für Fische nicht gerade positiv sind und auch zur bedrohlichen Falle werden können.


Die Fische sind im Moment wieder etwas aktiver, sie kommen auch mal hoch, nehmen auch etwas Futter an. (Sonst aber scheu, photographieren nicht möglich). Meistens halten sie sich nur im oder über dem Loch auf. 
Wahrscheinlich, damit sie besser flüchten können. In dem Loch befinden sich auch etliche Pflanzen. Ich denke, wenn die Bedingungen dort so schlecht wären, würden die Fische sich nicht dorthin zurückziehen


			
				Stefan schrieb:
			
		

> Bist Du sicher, dass da (und damit auch bei den anderen Messungen) kein Messfehler vorliegt ?


Du hast recht, ich hab wohl die Meßergebnisse vertauscht.

Euren Antworten entnehme ich, daß die Hauptbelastung bei der höheren Karbonathärte des Brunnenwassers liegt. Könnt Ihr mir hier Tips geben?

Grüße
Petra


----------



## StefanS (11. Jan. 2005)

Hallo Petra,



			
				peha schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe ja schon geschrieben, daß uns irgendwo im Kreislauf Wasser verloren geht. Wir suchen schon ein paar Jahre, haben aber die entscheidende Stelle immer noch nicht gefunden.
> Deshalb kann es schon mal sein, daß man 1-2 m³ Wasser nachfüllen muß, was ja dann einem Wechsel entspricht. In Summe ist das dann schon eine ordentliche Menge Brunnenwasser, die da nachgefüllt wird.



Wenn Ihr wirklich jahrelang gesucht und nichts gefunden habt, wo grössere Mengen Wasser austreten, dann ist da vielleicht auch kein Leck oder Docht. Ich jedenfalls habe meine Dochte immer schnell gefunden, weil der Boden mit Wasser förmlich getränkt ist. Wenn also die 1 bis 2 m3 Wasser nur in grossen Zeitabständen nachzufüllen sind, kann es sich durchaus um Verdunstung handeln (flache Teiche, Steinufer, Verbindung durch Bachlauf, Wasserfall...). Dann aber handelt es sich bei dem Auffüllen nicht um einen Teilwasserwechsel.

Übrigens: Ich hätte den Wasserfall noch am ehesten in Verdacht, für den Wasserverlust verantwortlich zu sein.



			
				Stefan schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwo habe ich einmal gelesen, dass die Bedingungen in solchen "Löchern" für Fische nicht gerade positiv sind und auch zur bedrohlichen Falle werden können.



Ich habe eigentlich ausdrücklich von "kaltem Winter" gesprochen, also dann, wenn die flachen Bereiche der Teiche von den Fischen nicht genutzt werden können (Wassertemperatur, dicke Eisschicht). Also dann, wenn die Fische in dem Loch "eingesperrt" sind. Wenn sich eine grössere Anzahl von Fischen in einem Loch von 1,50 Metern Tiefe aufhalten muss, verschlechtern sich die Bedingungen dort ("etliche Pflanzen" - bisher war nur von Krebsscheren die Rede) rapide. Die Fische können aber nicht flüchten. Dass sie sich Im Loch oder direkt darüber aufhalten, würde ich nicht dahingehend interpretieren, dass sie sich dort auch wohl fühlen. Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass es schon auffällt, dass die Fische agiler und gesünder in dem Augenblick zu sein scheinen, wo eine Pumpe das Wasser im "Loch" mit dem restlichen Teichwasser durchmischt. Bei insgesamt fast frühlingshaften Bedingungen, versteht sich.



			
				peha schrieb:
			
		

> Euren Antworten entnehme ich, daß die Hauptbelastung bei der höheren Karbonathärte des Brunnenwassers liegt.


Die Karbonathärte _im Teich _kann die Ursache nicht sein. Eher die von Dir genannte Karbonathärte im Brunnenwasser. Und auch die nicht unmittelbar, sondern nur durch die sprunghafte Veränderung  beim Nachfüllen grosser Wassermengen. Obwohl: Wenn 20% (1 m3 auf 5 m3) Wasser von pH 7,5 und KH 19 in Wasser von pH 8 und KH 7 gegeben werden, was soll da passieren ?

Wenn dort dennoch die Ursache liegen sollte, würde ich eben in regelmässigen Abständen kleinere Wassermengen nachfüllen/tauschen oder das weniger kritische Leitungswasser verwenden. Einen Versuch ist es ja wert. Insgesamt aber würde ich mich Jürgen anschliessen, der da meint, dass die eigentliche Ursache noch gar nicht dingfest gemacht ist.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## peha (12. Jan. 2005)

Hmm,
irgendwie kommen wir nicht weiter....
auch wenn ich täglich -sagen wir mal 10 min- Brunnenwasser nachfülle, erhöht sich doch die KH wieder im gesamten Teichsystem. 
Die momentan guten Werte sind ja nur in diesem isolierten Teilbereich.
Mein Mann geht auf die Barrikaden, wenn ich das alles mit Leitungswasser mache.
Was würdet Ihr denn jetzt an meiner Stelle machen?

Übrigens, Stefan, die Pumpe hängt nicht im "Loch", sondern ein ganzes Stück weiter im Flachbereich (1/2 m). Und auch unter der Eisdecke könnten die Fische noch schwimmen, was sie letzten Winter tlw. gemacht haben.

Ich werde aber in jedem Fall im Frühjahr die kleinen Becken vor dem Wasserfall sanieren, die sind zu flach, veralgen zu schnell und die Folie ist am Rand zu knapp (auch hier war eine Wasserverluststelle). Die Becken sollen etwas tiefer werden, damit man sie besser reinigen kann und wenigstens teilweise als Pflanzenfilter helfen.

Also, wie solls jetzt weitergehn?

Grüße
Petra


----------

